# Wing Chun vs JKD.... Mook Yan Jong



## Xue Sheng (Aug 14, 2014)

I was looking at a thread today "Which type of Wooden Dummy is the best?" and I have know for years that there are different types and that the Mook and that those generally associated with Wing Chun is different than the one associated with Jeet Kune Do and I never paid that much attention to it but today it hit me....why? 

I'm specifically talking about the top of the Mook

Any one know why the Mook Yan Jong of Wing Chun is a little different than one associated with JKD?

Wing Chun Mook Yan Jong







Jeet Kune Do Mook Yan Jong






The two I found for examples I realize are different, they were chosen based solely on the size of the picture. I realize that there are multiple types of Mook, free standing, wall mountm big, little, partial


----------



## KPM (Aug 14, 2014)

The trunk an a JKD dummy is taller, with the scalloped out section to represent a neck and make the trunk above it resemble a head.  I never saw the point myself.  I think the JKD guys have continued to do this just so it remains distinct from Wing Chun.  It doesn't give any kind of advantage that I can tell.


----------



## knight2000 (Aug 26, 2014)

Those are not good examples of a JKD dummy. A true JKD dummy has a much different leg. It comes out just below the lower arm and goes straight down. Having said that and owning both, choose the one for the art you practice. If you do wing chun, you will want a wing chun dummy as the leg position on a JKD dummy isn't conducive to doing the mook Jong form


----------



## Xue Sheng (Aug 26, 2014)

knight2000 said:


> Those are not good examples of a JKD dummy. A true JKD dummy has a much different leg. It comes out just below the lower arm and goes straight down. Having said that and owning both, choose the one for the art you practice. If you do wing chun, you will want a wing chun dummy as the leg position on a JKD dummy isn't conducive to doing the mook Jong form



Realize those are not prefect examples but I was trying to keep the size of the photos down.

I was simply wondering why the difference

Thanks


----------



## Marnetmar (Aug 26, 2014)

I believe the JKD dummy has the carved out section to serve as a representation of someone's neck. I don't think it really makes any difference in that respect though, the dummy is still able to serve its intended purpose.


----------

